# 225hp mk1 TT or b5 s4?



## Grinchxvx (Aug 26, 2012)

Been looking into getting one of these Cars this winter but I can't decide on which one, I pretty much know the issues with both cars but I would like to hear what you guys have to say. Pros & cons would be cool also.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

have a TT know guys who have both Audi S4


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Grinchxvx said:


> Been looking into getting one of these Cars this winter but I can't decide on which one, I pretty much know the issues with both cars but I would like to hear what you guys have to say. Pros & cons would be cool also.


S4
Pro's :
Not too hard to make 600hp
Real Quattro
Useable back seat


Con's:
Cluster pixels die
Mods cost 2-3x the money of a 1.8T
Issues : Eat intake camshafts and lifters, Timing belts, have to pull engine to do anything on the turbo's, shift collars like to lock up. 
Poor fuel economy (15-24mpgs)
Every one is wither modded to crazy, or never maintained

TT
Pro's :
Good fuel economy (27-33mpg)
Lots of engine parts and spares available
I always prefer coupes to sedans.
Most TT's managed to avoid the major build days of the early 2000's. Most owners tended to keep up the maintenance. 

Cons:
Haldex pumps/controllers fail if not properly maintained
Cluster pixels die
Fuel and Temp gauges die
300whp/300wtq is the safe max to run on the car.


----------



## Grinchxvx (Aug 26, 2012)

The major turn offs of the s4 for me is the whole pulling the engine to replace the Turbos, I have the Hookups on cheap good labor but that still just sounds like a pain in the ass. Another thing that sucks is the gas mileage compared to a 4 cylinder, especially since I have a 1.8t and the change In mileage will kill me. But the potential power gains compared to the 225 TT makes me want the s4.

And by saying The S4 is real awd are you implying that the TT quarto isnt really?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The TT is a haldex based car. It's an electronically & hydraulically controlled all wheel drive system. It is not always engaged and can never transmit more than 50% of power to the rear wheels. It activates the rear wheels based off front wheel slip and power output of the motor. The system can be modified with a different controller to make it act differently/more aggressively.

People will complain about a lot of things but in reality a stock turbo TT is a very reliable car with reasonable parts/modifications prices and is very easy to work on.

You're shopping two totally different cars. I think your decision is mainly going to based on personal preference/goals. Like I personally prefer the looks of a TT but love the performance potential of an S4.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The TT is a beautifully designed coupe and is already considered an iconic design. It will only become more iconic with age. As german cars go, it is 'relatively' easy to live with, own, support, enjoy. 

The S4 is a 4-sedan. No matter what you do to it, or how you spin its qualities, it will ALWAYS be a 4-door sedan. It is not beautiful, it is not iconic, and it will never be either. It is fast and can become very fast. But, it will always be a 4-door sedan...which places it about 1 rung above your mom's (or grandma's) stationwagen on the automotive evolutionary ladder. 

GL with your decision.

cheers.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> I personally prefer the looks of a TT but love the performance potential of an S4.


agreed:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Grinchxvx (Aug 26, 2012)

That really sucks the whole Quattro all wheel drive system is a big thing for me because we
Get Pretty good amounts of snow in the winter and I wanted to have fun with it, how impractical are the back seats with the TT coupe? Is it really that tight of a squeeze?
Is 400hp obtainable on stock block and internals on the 225 TT because I've heard it has stronger internals than the 180hp.
The reason the s4 appeals to me is because It has so much Potential for mods I could go on for years building it where as the TT i would have less options.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Grinchxvx said:


> That really sucks the whole Quattro all wheel drive system is a big thing for me because we
> Get Pretty good amounts of snow in the winter and I wanted to have fun with it, how impractical are the back seats with the TT coupe? Is it really that tight of a squeeze?
> Is 400hp obtainable on stock block and internals on the 225 TT because I've heard it has stronger internals than the 180hp.
> The reason the s4 appeals to me is because It has so much Potential for mods I could go on for years building it where as the TT i would have less options.



I don't think there are any less mods to do on a TT than an S4.

No way you can make 400hp with stock internals.

In snow it is fun and unstoppable. Will a real quattro car work better- yes.

TT back seats are totally and completely unusable and should be torn out and thrown away.

I'd like to hear Noah's thoughts on the S4 suspension setup VS the TT's. I know the S4 is going to be a much heavier car but do the double A arms pay off?


----------



## Grinchxvx (Aug 26, 2012)

What about the back seats for a bunch of skinny teenagers? I'm only 17 and most of my friends are skinny haha! If they're not usable then no way I'm getting a TT next.
Super important question and If anyone knows the answer that would be cool: so theres a crack in the tranny casing on my b6 a4 and I rather replace it than weld it or whatever but would the tranny off of a b5 a4 work on my b6? They're both automatic and 1.8t


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm 5'11 and my seat position allows for approx. 2-3" of leg room beind me, at best you could call it a 3 seater if you want both passengers eating their knee caps.

Personally I feel TT vs S4 is apples & oranges, comparing a coupe to a sedan just doesn't make sense. There's 2 major factor's here, size, do you need a sedan? pocket depth, 2.7biTis going to cost you more money in the long run both on maintenence of OE components & upgrades.

at 17 I'd say TT's the way to go, cheaper on parts, fuel & lets be honest, chicks dig coupes wayyy more then sedans!


----------



## Grinchxvx (Aug 26, 2012)

That's like no leg room at all it's practically a 2 seater from what I'm hearing from
You guys, I'll probably have to see which one Comes up sooner on a better price because both have solid reasons to get them.

Anyone have an answer to my tranny question for my current b6 a4?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Buy the sedan. Your priorities are obvious: friends in the back seat and power under the hood. The TT will not fill those needs.

cheers.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Buy the sedan. Your priorities are obvious: friends in the back seat and power under the hood. The TT will not fill those needs.
> 
> cheers.



agree....... X2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> But, it will always be a 4-door sedan...which places it about 1 rung above your mom's (or grandma's) stationwagen on the automotive evolutionary ladder.


So basically get a TT or a b5 s4 avant. Then you can at least beat your grandma's station wagon in a cool wagon contest. Unless she has a b5rs4, which in that case I'm sorry and you have the worlds coolest grandma


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> So basically get a TT or a b5 s4 avant. Then you can at least beat your grandma's station wagon in a cool wagon contest. Unless she has a b5rs4, which in that case I'm sorry and you have the worlds coolest grandma


yes...coolest grandma and lamest 17 yr old. :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Grinchxvx said:


> What about the back seats for a bunch of skinny teenagers? I'm only 17 and most of my friends are skinny haha! If they're not usable then no way I'm getting a TT next.
> Super important question and If anyone knows the answer that would be cool: so theres a crack in the tranny casing on my b6 a4 and I rather replace it than weld it or whatever but would the tranny off of a b5 a4 work on my b6? They're both automatic and 1.8t


At 17, I would advise against the TT and S4. Unless you have a steady 10-20k/yr to throw away after college, they both are unwise decisions. A manual B5 1.8t would be the best choice as it will also be a lot cheaper on insurance. 

As for your B6 transmission issue. Where is the crack in the housing? Welding up a case is not too hard if you know someone who is good at tig welding cast aluminum. If you want to replace it, try car-parts.com to find another one. I do not believe the B5 auto's are the same as the B6 auto's. 

Focus on school and getting a good career job, as well as a couple more years of driving under your belt. It will help you keep your pride and joys in better condition later down the road. 








dang I feel old.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

pros and cons listed are too sensible.... I own both and this is what It has come to...

TT Pros: Looks good, bishes love it, Has aluminum interior which is trendy, bad gas mileage for a 4 cyl, cant fit anything in the back seat which gives you a good reason to take it out for racecar,
TT cons: 1 turbo, No V6 heavenly sound

S4 pros: you can actually fit bishes in there by saying you drive an audi TT when you dont, RECAROSSSS, speedo goes further than 160(bragging rights), and you can have a sunroof
S4 cons: 2 turbos, and explaining to dumb bishes the difference between an S4 and an A4:banghead:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

G60JETGLI said:


> pros and cons listed are too sensible.... I own both and this is what It has come to...
> 
> TT Pros: Looks good, bishes love it, Has aluminum interior which is trendy, bad gas mileage for a 4 cyl, cant fit anything in the back seat which gives you a good reason to take it out for racecar,
> TT cons: 1 turbo, No V6 heavenly sound
> ...


WTF?! English please. 

S4's do not come with Recaro's stock. Only B6 S4's and that is sans the turbo's but a much better sounding engine with its own set of issues and power capabilities. 

Anything turbo sounds like crap. Period.

Cars dont get you tail unless it is a Ferrari or Lamborghini. If your trying to get tail with an S4 or TT, your doing it wrong. As for the bragging rights, saying the S4 does over 160? Yes they do, but doing so on the street is plain old stupid (234 ft/sec or 2.66 miles per minute)

Better investment is a house, engineering degree/doctors ect.


----------



## Grinchxvx (Aug 26, 2012)

The trannys from the b5 and b6 look the same from the outside so are you sure they won't be able to be swapped?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Grinchxvx said:


> The trannys from the b5 and b6 look the same from the outside so are you sure they won't be able to be swapped?


You will need to check the auto trans controllers/ecu's and make sure the gear ratio is the same. Check on the B5 or B6 sections and compare info/part numbers.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> WTF?! English please.
> 
> S4's do not come with Recaro's stock. Only B6 S4's and that is sans the turbo's but a much better sounding engine with its own set of issues and power capabilities.
> 
> ...


\

I understand that the B5 S4 does NOT have recaros...thats why I am pointing that out as a pro because IMO the recaors that come in the B6/B7 are very harsh to ride in and dont give as much support as the B5... again my opinion. I dont understand how you think turbo cars "sound like crap" but thats your opinion. It was simply a joke saying you can brag that the speedometer goes past 160, and as for getting "tail", everyone is different:laugh:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

in the south other then the big cities audi gets tailllllll


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait why are we telling him to worry about college? I have one and I'm in college and look at me now...it sits in the garage because premium gas is way to expensive so I got a pos beater truck that has since paid for itself in gas and insurance savings. So bottom line is he can get one as long as he drives it less then 7000 miles a year


----------



## zatco81 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have an Imola B5 S4 Avant and my fiancé has a 225 TT and we are both in college and working full time jobs. Sorry guys but the TT is a chick car...but damn it's fun to drive. Not as fast as my S4, but incredibly fun to drive nonetheless. The back seats are near useless, one of our three kids fit in the back when we really need them to. Our stable also includes a 99 A4, 09 Ford Flex, and an 82 240 Diesel. The only thing we need is a truck. I must say the best way to do it is to buy multiple vehicles, one to meet each of your needs...I guess that's where that degree/career comes into play.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

zatco81 said:


> ... Sorry guys but the TT is a chick car...but damn it's fun to drive. .


but the S4 is a cougar's car and also damn fun to drive. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

zatco81 said:


> Sorry guys but the TT is a chick car...


Did you just join to tell us what kind of car we drive?  ...but again my very own TT was my wife's daily driver for years, although she would not come near it now (just idling, this "chick car" would vibrate most chick into an orgasm).


----------



## Grinchxvx (Aug 26, 2012)

Off subject but Looks like we're going to try to weld the casing seems like it would work out Better!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey now...just because it's a hairdressers car doesn't mean it can't help you get with the hairdressers daughter


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hey now...just because it's a hairdressers car doesn't mean it can't help you get with the hairdressers daughter


:laugh:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I would like to know what defines a chicks car. Plz explain your logic there. Especially since your in the TT forum you should enlighten us on our girly cars. Because since getting my TT in dec. I've had at least four "chicks" at my work ask for a ride in it. Lol so I'd kinda agree.


----------

